# Tennessee Bunny Needs New Home - SUCCESS



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 20, 2006)

This is Shadow:










He is an eight month-old Fuzzy Lop. He is a VERY sweet rabbit.

He has been with my neighbor since July.Shecan'tgive him the attention he deserves. Hespends most of his time in his cage in the garage.

If I didn't already have three of my own, I would love to have him. 

He has a high maintenance coat and needs to be shaved completely now due to severe matting. 

He is otherwise very healthy and has great litterbox habits.

If anyone is interested, please let me know. 

Thanks,

Laura


----------



## Pipp (Jan 20, 2006)

What an absolutely gorgeous rabbit! 

Can't get much farther away from me than Tennessee, though. 

Two fuzzies just came into the shelter in this neighbourhood, though,and they are generating MUCH interest, so I'm sure when the word getsout this little guy will find a good home. 

Meanwhile, we'll do what I can to spread the word!

SAS and PIPP :bunnydance:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jan 21, 2006)

oh...how cute! we were just talking aboutgetting a friend for peapoo this afternoon..shhhh! dont telldad..lol.....he's (shadow)not too much older than peapoo,she's going to be 6mo. january30th.. how do you think he would be withanother bun? peapoo is not fixed yet, but she will be ASAP....is heneutered?

*edit*

ive been doing some research on fuzzy lops... everything has beensaying they only need brushed once or twice a wk...is that about right?also in the summer would he get too hot if he was outside? im not sureif i'm keeping peapoo inside or outside...i think she will live inboth..since dad just built a big outside cage


----------



## Pipp (Jan 21, 2006)

Peapoo, that's so great you're doing the research!

As for brushing, why not just pet him with a brush in your hand? :sunshine:

I hope this works out for both you and the bunny!

SAS and PIPP :bunnydance:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 21, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> how do you think he would be with another bun? peapoo is notfixed yet, but she will be ASAP....is he neutered?





> fuzzy lops... everything has been saying they only needbrushed once or twice a wk...is that about right?





> alsoin the summer would he get too hot if he was outside?


He is not neutered, but I may take him and have that done as well asgetting him shaved. He was matted bad when my neighbor gothim. I've tried to get them out, but it'simpossible. 

My Fuzzy Lop's coatis easy to manage. I brush himonly once a week and give him a haircut about once every sixweeks. 

How hot are summers where you live? If you kept him in theshade with lots of ventilation and frozen water bottles to keep cool,he should be okay. 

Laura


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jan 21, 2006)

*Laura wrote:*


> *peapoo_bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > how doyou think he would be with another bun? peapoo is not fixed yet, butshe will be ASAP....is he neutered?
> ...



if he gets neutered, my parents wouldprobably sayyes..depending on how far we would have to drive...you know how gasprices are these days

well i think its usuallyupper70's*F, butit does get into the 80's also.the cages are hopefulyl going to be inthe shade... if i think peapoo is getting too hot i usually bring herinside... in the winter peapoo comes inside anyways... i have had a lotof different kinds of bunnies, but i have never had a long hairedone...i think it would be fun though

would she be sending his cage with him?

he is so cute!:happyrabbit: my mom is gone on a trip rightnow, she'll be home tomorrow..i cant wait for her to get home so i canshow her! :waiting:she loves the little fuzzy buns, so thats good..andi dont really think she wants a big bunny...i think i can handle hisfur..all our dogs have wool-like fur that has to be brushedconstantly...could he/should he be shaved in the summer?

what part of tennessee is he in?
onder:

*edit*

mom said we'll see


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jan 21, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Peapoo, that's so great you're doing the research!
> 
> As for brushing, why not just pet him with a brush in your hand? :sunshine:
> 
> ...



i want to learn as much asi canbefore just goingand gettingany new bun.. so any information would beappreciated!

petting them with a brush in your hand sounds good... we have a lot ofbrushes here because the dogs are like giant cotton or fluffballs:shock:..plus my mom used to groom dogs so she couldprobably give me some pointers

does he have mats in those pictures? i cant tell.:?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes, he has had matts since she gothim. I'm able to cut out the big ones, but they go all theway to the skin. He needs to be shaved. Once hisnew coat starts growing in, you can keep it brushed and he won't getmatts again. 

His cage will come with him, but it's a plastic bottomed, inside cage.

Laura


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 21, 2006)

Here's a pic of him as a baby:







His coat has really lightened up.

Laura


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jan 21, 2006)

*Laura wrote:*


> Yes, he has had matts since she got him. I'm ableto cut out the big ones, but they go all the way to the skin.He needs to be shaved. Once his new coat starts growing in,you can keep it brushed and he won't get matts again.
> 
> His cage will come with him, but it's a plastic bottomed, inside cage.
> 
> Laura


the inside cage would be all i needed (if mom would make up hermind..huh! she has to "think about it" for awhile)...we could getanother for outside..but i want whatever bunny we get to be inside too


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm going to take Shadow next week and foster him until I can place him in a good home. 

The owner wants to take him to the shelter and he would most likely beput to sleep. I just can't let that happen, especially tosuch a great rabbit. He's a real sweetie.

Ican't keep him permanently (my limit is three), soifyou know of anyone who might be interested, let meknow.I will have him neutered and take careofhis coat. 

Laura


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 22, 2006)

*Laura wrote:*


> Ican't keep him permanently (my limit is three),so ifyou know of anyone who might be interested, let meknow.I will have him neutered and take careofhis coat.


Even though I know my limit is 3 too (my bf is the bunnydicatorright now... *sad face*) I keep coming backto this thread and looking at his precious face. I have beentalking to my bf about him and the answer is still NO NO NO!and I am also in CA which is a tad far from you even if I could adopthim. _sigh_

I hope he finds a good home...

please keep me updated, k? I find myself "loving" him from his picture already...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 22, 2006)

:great:A huge round of applause for Laura!!! She definately gets four paws up for fostering Shadow!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jan 22, 2006)

i also keep coming back here to look athim:inlove:.. i wish i could have him! i havent had a chance to reallysit down and talk with mom yet...i can get another bunny...im just notsure when...it might be a few months or so..who knowsonder:... but ifi was able i would take him in a minute!

but hurray for laura taking him in until he finds ahome!:jumpforjoy:hmm..i have a feeling he might have already foundone....lol


----------



## curtperritt (Feb 26, 2006)

What part of Tennessee? I am in NW....near Jackson and I would love to have him if you arent to far away. I've been looking for a minilop the last couple of months but when I saw him, well, let's just say I'm a sucker for a pretty face.

Thanks,

Curt


----------



## cheryl (Feb 26, 2006)

what ever happened with shadow,there has been no update for a while,

Laura you didnt fall in love with this bunny did you?lol



curt,that is so kind of you to think about this bunny,it would be wonderful if he still needs a home and you could give him that



he sure is a handsome little fella,and just look at his baby picture,awww what a darling



cheryl


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 26, 2006)

My neighbor changed her mind AGAIN and decided to keep him. I was really upset by the whole situation. I know he's not being cared for properly. 

I hate the thought of him sitting over there, wasting away in that little cage. I don't know whatelse to do. I've been fretting over this rabbit for MONTHS, but I have to let it go now. Myhands are tied. I've tried everything to get him.

Laura


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 26, 2006)

*Laura wrote: *


> My neighbor changed her mind AGAIN and decided to keep him. I was really upset by the whole situation. I know he's not being cared for properly.
> 
> I hate the thought of him sitting over there, wasting away in that little cage. I don't know whatelse to do. I've been fretting over this rabbit for MONTHS, but I have to let it go now. Myhands are tied. I've tried everything to get him.
> 
> Laura


 

:cry2poor bun...maybe your neighbor will change their mind again... if you found a good home and talked to them about it do you think they would change their mind? 
..was he everneutered?


oh i just wanted to let you know that if they do change their minds again im not sure i couldtake him anymore,i want to wait awhilebeforei getanother bun,but i would take him if no one else could.. 

let us know if anything changes..:hug:


----------



## cheryl (Feb 26, 2006)

if this person has changed their minds a few times already well there is a good chance that she will eventually change her mind again and when she does quickly grab him and put him under lock and key,either she wants the bunny or she dont.

poor little guy,could have went to a much happier home with someone that will love on him always,tsk,tsk,tsk,shame.



cheryl


----------



## curtperritt (Feb 27, 2006)

Just let me know if the neighbor waivers again.....what part of TN are you located? If they relinquish the bun....he's sure to find a happier existance.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm in the Memphis area. 

If she changes her mind, I will grab him and RUN!!!

:run::runningrabbit:

Laura


----------



## cheryl (Mar 1, 2006)

hehe,hey Laura can you run:run: all the way to Australia:sunshine:



cheryl


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 1, 2006)

Hee hee - you're funny. Girl, I can't even run up two flights of stairs! 

But I CAN jump on a plane! I'd LOVE to visit Australia. It's on my list!

Laura


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 5, 2006)

*cheryl13 wrote:*


> if this person has changed their minds a few times alreadywell there is a good chance that she will eventually change her mindagain and when she does quickly grab him and put him under lock andkey




Cheryl, you were RIGHT!!! I am one VERY happy girl.I got Shadow last Thursday. The neighbor got a puppy, so shetold me I could have Shadow. I wentright over and got him! 

He was in bad shape. Matted like crazy. His buttwas so bad, I don't even know how he was pooping, bless hisheart. 

The vet neutered him and shaved his bottom Friday and he is doing verywell. If you've never seen a bare bunny tail, it looks like ashort piece of spaghetti! I hope his fur grows back quickly!

I've been letting him out in a smallhallway to stretch hislegs and he binkies like crazy!Seeing him sohappydoes so much for me. It makesMEextremely happy. 

After all he's been through, he is still the sweetest boy ever. HeLOVES nose and ear rubbies!

I bought a large dog crate for him since I didn't have time to buildanother NIC condo, but I am going to modify it so he has a secondlevelwith a hidey hole. He seems to likeit.It's a lot bigger than the cage he wasin. He can move around quite a bit. 

My husband thinks we are rehoming him, but I don't know if I can lethim go. Iwant to be sure heis treatedlike a king for the rest of his life. He deservesit. 

Hewill be kept separate from my buns forseveralweeks (he was just neutered). I'm wondering if mine will befriendly or not. We'll see. 

Laura


----------



## naturestee (Apr 5, 2006)

I'll take Shadow over a puppy any day!!!:bunnydance:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 5, 2006)

aww...poor shadow!... at least he's being taken care of now!


----------



## BACI (Apr 7, 2006)

LAURA - you have a huge heart and some really lucky buns. You had me wanting to drive all that way for him.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 7, 2006)

Ohhhh Laura,im sooooo happy that you finally gotshadow in your grasp,now dont let him go,hold on to him as tight as youcan,are you going to keep him or find him a forever home where he willget the love he deserves?



somehow i just knew she would change her mind again,and im happy thatshe did,because now that he is with you he will get the care that heneeds,i am so,so,so happy for shadow now that he is with you safe,happyand well looked after.



ps,awww are you sure you cannot run to australia lol



cheryl


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 7, 2006)

HiLaura!



I heard about Shadow from an outsidesource.

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUSIalso heard that you are in love withhim!

 

And that despite what your husband mightthink, Shadow and his littlespaghetti tail are probablystaying right there with you! 

You are such a doll! 

Now, tellus about all that timeyou spent in the bathtub with your bunnies the other day...Boy was thatSCARY or what???





Raspberry


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 7, 2006)

I am 99% sure he is staying with me. In a few weeks, I will introduce him to my three rabbits and see how it goes. 

He and I have already bonded. I fixed up his crate so he hasa second level with a hidey hole and he loves it. When I didit, I had to crawl inside it. There was barely enough roomfor me, but he kept coming in there. He wanted to be rightbeside me the whole time.

The pellet switch is going well. We are now half Oxbow andhalf of the old cheap stuff. His poops are getting normalnow. The color was way off when he first came.

He is absolutely THRILLED when I offer him veggies. We arestarting slow. He's only had parsley and cilantro, but hegobbles them down. Last night he hada mouthFULL. There were about adozen stems sticking out ofhis little mouth! Hee hee.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 7, 2006)

New pictures???


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 7, 2006)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> I heard about Shadow from anoutsidesource.http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUShttp://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUS
> Now, tellus about all that timeyou spent in the bathtub with your bunnies the other day...Boy was thatSCARY or what???


Ha ha! I ought to shoot that "little birdy" in the butt with a BB gun!

Yes, Sunday night I had to hole up in the bathroom with the bunnies fora couple of hours. I was home alone when they issued atornado warning. The weather man said, "Get your shoes on,get your ID and get to your safe place NOW!". 

So, Itook all the buns and the bag of Craisins and we hung out in the bathtub. 

30 people died in a neighboring county. It was really bad.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 7, 2006)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> New pictures???


I'll work on it this weekend, I promise.


----------



## BACI (Apr 7, 2006)

I am glad you are all ok and congrats on the long awaited homecoming of Shadow!!!!!!! 
:happybunny:

Patience is a virtue. I am happy for you and shadow but scared for that puppy. They grow up too.


----------



## cheryl (May 4, 2006)

Laura..i was just wondering how shadow wasgetting along,we have not heard anything more about him,unless i missedit somewhere but i doubt it,and just where are those new pictures ofhim,we are still waiting lol :waiting:



cheryl


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 4, 2006)

Cheryl, thanks for asking about Shadow. I posted a couple pics here:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=6221&amp;forum_id=6&amp;page=11

Heis doing really well, except for his coat. I'vebeen working on it, but not getting too far. I'm going tohave the vet shave him. He will be naked for a while, blesshis heart. I'llpost pics of that, but you have topromise not to laugh!


----------



## cheryl (May 4, 2006)

Laura,i went and had a look at the little guy,heis so sweet,i have been wondering for a while how he was getting alongand it looks like he is doing great now that he is with you

ohh i cannot wait to see that little naked boy,he is gonna be soooo cute 

*giggling*ok i will not giggle at the naked bunny *giggle*



cheryl


----------

